# Greetings from Iowa!



## Prussian Blue (Feb 19, 2012)

I just joined today! I've been a die-hard horse lover since I was old enough to know what a horse was. Young folks used to ride horses past our house during the summer and I could hear them coming from blocks away! I'd rush to the window or outside and watch them with envious eyes! I could never talk my parents into getting me one of my own so I began to draw them...I had a cardboard stable full of them! Drawing lead to painting and now all grown up, I've had my share of horses but have done more with the art side of it...
I'll most likely find myself into the horse art section of the forum assisting where needed - in addition to drawing and painting, I also teach beginning oil painting at our local Art Association, though, to date, I can't find anyone who wants to paint the horses like I do!
I'm a 1979 graduate of Stephen's College of Columbia, MO. with a 4 year degree in Studio Art and a minor in Equestrian Science.
Glad to be here!

Cheers! 

Prussian Blue


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Looking forward to seeing some of work.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome from South Dakota~


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:

We have quite a few artists on here, I'm sure you'll like that area of the forum. I can't draw at all, aside from stick figures & patterns for showmanship/horsemanship classes but I love seeing everyone's work here and look forward to seeing yours as well!


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

welcome aboard!! can't wait to see some of your work!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm in NW MO, so we are neighbors, more or less.

Nice to meet you. Are you familiar with Jeanne Newton Schoborg? Or, are you her? Wouldn't that be a hoot?

She too is in Iowa and a graduate of Stephens. And a wonderful artist. 

Can't wait to see your work.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Feb 19, 2012)

Palomine said:


> I'm in NW MO, so we are neighbors, more or less.
> 
> Nice to meet you. Are you familiar with Jeanne Newton Schoborg? Or, are you her? Wouldn't that be a hoot?
> 
> ...


LOL!!! That's me! I guess " Iowa " was dead giveaway!!!:lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ LoL, That's funny!


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

welcome to the forum Prussian Blue


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------

